# Took the new spear to homosassa



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Hell ya!!!!


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks brother!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Awesome. I miss my Spear.


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

What happened to it?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

redrum27 said:


> What happened to it?


I sold it. Didn't need a tunnel. 

Is that a 30 Tohatsu? How she run?


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes it is, super happy with it, runs probably low 30’s


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

What did u end up getting?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

redrum27 said:


> What did u end up getting?



I've gone completely off the rails and I'm building a Conchfish (Whipray) in my garage. I'm stretching it out to 17'-8" and plan on no floor and no gunnels for a superlight skiff. Power will be a 30 horse tiller, probably Tohatsu.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

He picked up the boat building bug!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2019)

Hey! Don’t be showin off a pumkin head like that and tellin lies that it came from around here!
This area is fished out and over pressured, nobody ever catches a thing in the Nature coast waters!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

Ha! It was definitely crowded and I think I caught the only one


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2019)

redrum27 said:


> Ha! It was definitely crowded and I think I caught the only one


Probably, had to be the only one.


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

Sublime said:


> I sold it. Didn't need a tunnel.
> 
> Is that a 30 Tohatsu? How she run?


Well hope all turns out well with ur new build. U doing the work itself?


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

I live in Punta Gorda now but have fishing homosassa since 87. I miss the days when they used to herd up in massive schools☹


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

redrum27 said:


> Well hope all turns out well with ur new build. U doing the work itself?


Thanks, yes doing all the work myself. It's a slow go but lots of good folks here to learn from.


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

Sublime said:


> Thanks, yes doing all the work myself. It's a slow go but lots of good folks here to learn from.


Yep, I built a Morgan a few years back, took every bit of a year, but all the people that stopped by to lend a hand or a thought was really nice. A ton of work though! Just an FYI, baby powder works really well repelling fiberglass from your skin....


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

Did the spear tunnel perform poorly?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

redrum27 said:


> Did the spear tunnel perform poorly?



No sir. It would run super skinny and hit 28 mph with two adults with the 30 etec. Just had the typical tunnel drawbacks like handling. I _was_ however impressed on how it handled chop, no rpm spikes etc that I have seen with some tunnels. They say to choose a boat to fit 90% of what you do the most, and the majority of the time, I didn't need a tunnel. That and I was at a point where I just flat didn’t have the time or make time to use it. That piece has changed for the better now and when I saw Travis’ build thread on his Conchfish , I was off to the races. 

PS , I had a 2006 BT Bare Bones for 9 years and it poled great. The Glades X poled even better!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Hey! Don’t be showin off a pumkin head like that and tellin lies that it came from around here!
> This area is fished out and over pressured, nobody ever catches a thing in the Nature coast waters!


got this little guy just north of you Saturday.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Don’t get in a hurry....








....to get to a spot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2019)

Gheez, you guys are killin me!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

redrum27 said:


> Did the spear tunnel perform poorly?


Two of us in Glades X Tunnels were running around that area a few weeks ago. I'm not sure I'd have the balls to run a non-tunnel over all that limerock bottom...at least not until I have alot more experience on that water.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

MariettaMike said:


> Don’t get in a hurry..


Oh my! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

That’s some nice fishin brother! They were really turned on last weekend for sure. I got back to town(Punta Gorda)on Sunday in time to fish the harbor and the bite was on there too! I’ve fished since then and it has definitely slowed down. Hopefully this weekend picks back up...


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

crboggs said:


> Two of us in Glades X Tunnels were running around that area a few weeks ago. I'm not sure I'd have the balls to run a non-tunnel over all that limerock bottom...at least not until I have alot more experience on that water.


 I have the gladez with no tunnel and I ran it up there with no problem. It actually does pretty good. A lot skinnier then I thought!


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Don’t get in a hurry....
> View attachment 65120
> 
> ....to get to a spot.
> View attachment 65118


I feel your pain...did that same thing about 20 years ago in homosassa! Ouch!


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

Sublime said:


> No sir. It would run super skinny and hit 28 mph with two adults with the 30 etec. Just had the typical tunnel drawbacks like handling. I _was_ however impressed on how it handled chop, no rpm spikes etc that I have seen with some tunnels. They say to choose a boat to fit 90% of what you do the most, and the majority of the time, I didn't need a tunnel. That and I was at a point where I just flat didn’t have the time or make time to use it. That piece has changed for the better now and when I saw Travis’ build thread on his Conchfish , I was off to the races.
> 
> PS , I had a 2006 BT Bare Bones for 9 years and it poled great. The Glades X poled even better!


Nice, I’ll have to check out that conchfish. I hadn’t heard of em. What’s ur eta on the finished product?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

redrum27 said:


> Nice, I’ll have to check out that conchfish. I hadn’t heard of em. What’s ur eta on the finished product?


It is Chris Morejohn's original Hells Bay Whipray design with some tweaks here and there. Realistically, if I could have it finished by the end of May, I'd be happy. I need to pick up the pace though !!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

redrum27 said:


> I feel your pain...did that same thing about 20 years ago in homosassa! Ouch!


That’s NOT my lower unit, but the fish was mine. Just a warning to anyone venturing to a Citrus County not to go running outside marked channels.

You also have to be careful not to go past the end of the ramp when launching at low tide. This guy backed off the end of the ramp and put his exhaust pipe under water. Then the motor wouldn’t put out enough power to pull back up so he had to call a tow truck.

Notice the tow truck stayed off the incline.


----------



## redrum27 (Oct 5, 2016)

That conchfish looks super fishy, and a fun project! Can’t wait to see pics of the finished product....


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Sublime said:


> I've gone completely off the rails and I'm building a Conchfish (Whipray) in my garage. I'm stretching it out to 17'-8" and plan on no floor and no gunnels for a superlight skiff. Power will be a 30 horse tiller, probably Tohatsu.


I think you mean Yamaha 60 Enduro 2 stroke, don't you?


----------

